# Killer Kittens



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone know why we are all cute kittens with a pink bow?

Meow?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

I dunno.....why are you all cute kittens with pink bows? *confused*


----------



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2010)

[yt]7fQUyN9epqM&NR[/yt]


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawke said:


> Anyone know why we are all cute kittens with a pink bow?
> 
> Meow?



??? You lost me.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 1, 2010)

Probably because it's April Fools Day...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2010)

I know a killer kitten


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 1, 2010)

Not aware of the problem.  Mine looks normal.  Have you run a virus scan lately?  Are you having this problem on other sites?


----------



## Flea (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know what you mean either.  I just see my regular picture - but then I actually _am_ a cute kitten with a pink bow.  If you're seeing the same thing, it probably means that you've evolved to my higher plane.

Congratulations.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawke said:


> [yt]7fQUyN9epqM&NR[/yt]


 
I can't help but wonder if a black louis armstrong cat would even fly today


----------



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2010)

> I know a killer kitten



very cute killer kitten indeed.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

Told ya me and TLL werent the only ones seeing weirdness =]

But I have a feeling I think I know who did it =]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

Did what? *innocent*


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Did what? *innocent*



Bob, check the other thread. I busted him.  And outed him, too.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Did what? *innocent*


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2010)

Blade96 said:


>


 

Bob a villian no way he is jusr mis-understood...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2010)

Yesterdays pranks were a tribute to some of our critics, who call us "PartialTalk", that we're buggy, and a bunch of *******.  Of course, that was just for a few hours. They're still lame today.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 2, 2010)

Bravo!


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 2, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I can't help but wonder if a black louis armstrong cat would even fly today


Actually, it would be Jay-Z.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yesterdays pranks were a tribute to some of our critics, who call us "PartialTalk", that we're buggy, and a bunch of *******.  Of course, that was just for a few hours. They're still lame today.



so i was right then....You did it - gave our avatars cute kittens


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 2, 2010)

what kittens?


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2010)

Kittens?  I love kittens!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 2, 2010)

Carol said:


> Kittens?  I love kittens!


Slow roasted, with barbecue sauce?  Or oven-baked?


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 2, 2010)

siamese cat steaks?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> so i was right then....You did it - gave our avatars cute kittens


Well, I never said they weren't there....I just said I couldn't see them, and that everything was as it was supposed to be.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, I never said they weren't there....I just said I couldn't see them, and that everything was as it was supposed to be.









lol    

Cute joke though for april fool's =]


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Slow roasted, with barbecue sauce?  Or oven-baked?



Meanie


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol


----------

